# How is Darby Allin in the main event scene ?



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

He's not. 

He had one match with Jericho, now he'll go back to the midcard.

LOL at them billing him at 180 lbs though. Fuck outta here.


----------



## ElectricAngel (May 31, 2019)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Seriously don’t see what people see in this guy. He’s a skinny nerd who has an atrocious attire. AEW needs to clean up some mistakes and stop booking guys who have no business being in the main event scene. Havoc has more of a threatening look to him and looks more like a main event talent than this guy. I know size isn’t everything but this dude is cringe. His finishing move (coffin drop) looks like it wouldn’t even hurt and when he rode his skateboard down the ramp last week to attack Jericho, that was just cringe. I’m really not sure what people see in this guy and I hate to be a debby downer but get this guy away from the main event scene.


He comes off very jobber-esque to me or at the very best a lower-end midcarder. I do agree he's pretty cringe, tbh. I know AEW is about giving guys a chance that wouldn't succeed elsewhere but he's pretty meh IMO.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yawn. Havoc even as a mega mark for him would need a proper build. His best run as a heel was a despicable psycho heel. That takes time to build.

Also darby is over with the fans, a great promo, good in the ring. It gives jericho a defence over a good midcard on weekly tv. Also that skateboard thing was cool and unique.


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> He's not.
> 
> He had one match with Jericho, now he'll go back to the midcard.
> 
> LOL at them billing him at 180 lbs though. Fuck outta here.


He’s not ? Looks like he’s in the elite group.....I know AEW wants to give people a chance but if you wanna be taken seriously you can’t have scrubs like this in the main event. It was a joke how it looked like he would still beat Jericho with his hands taped :lol Havoc needs to be established in the main event scene not this guy. Between this and goof ball Marco Stunt competing with the Lucha Bro’s. AEW still has a lot of work to do.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

He's really not, he got a filler world title match b/c they needed a contender for TV without giving the other top guys a loss. Plus they need to build and entire roster and working with Jericho is a good way of getting other guys some shine.

Jericho, Cody, Omega, Moxley, PAC, Bucks, Lucha Bros, Hangman Page, Dustin, maybe Swagger are the big Main Event level guys right now.

Just b/c you are in one TV Show Main event doesn't make you a "Main Event Player"


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

In my head I was thinking it could be like an Undertaker-Jeff Hardy match, though I ended up thinking it was very anticlimactic. There's definitely a place for him as some kind of Jeff Hardy-Spike Dudley hybrid. His theme song + entrance with the skateboard is pretty great. He's one of only 3 wrestlers whose music makes me take notice. 

Shouldn't be close to ME of course.


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

A-C-P said:


> He's really not, he got a filler world title match b/c they needed a contender for TV without giving the other top guys a loss. Plus they need to build and entire roster and working with Jericho is a good way of getting other guys some shine.
> 
> Jericho, Cody, Omega, Moxley, PAC, Bucks, Lucha Bros, Hangman Page, Dustin, maybe Swagger are the big Main Event level guys right now.
> 
> Just b/c you are in one TV Show Main event doesn't make you a "Main Event Player"


Eh....he wrestled Cody to a draw and helped the elite out.....my point is he has no business even wrestling for a world title, also it appeared like he could of beaten Jericho if it wasn’t for Hager lol. AEW needs to really be careful with unbelievable stuff like this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They were just giving him the spotlight to try to get more eyeballs on him and see how he does. I don't think he's a permanent fixture of the main event scene.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> He's not.
> 
> He had one match with Jericho, now he'll go back to the midcard.
> 
> LOL at them billing him at 180 lbs though. Fuck outta here.


And we back to this "he's too small, give me big sweaty muscle man" day today.

I saw a recent picture of Allin, the fucker is jacked. I loved to see most of these jokers taking pot shots at him to put their pictures up and let's see them put him to shame. I bet half of them are skinny nerds lol.

Allin was given a great rub, that's how you build the talent and new stars. You give them matches with the top stars. Allin came out of that Jericho match looking greater then before.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

The words "nerd" and "geek" are thrown around here so frequently that it seems they have lost their meaning. Darby isn't a nerd nor a geek.

To the people only watching the TV shows, his arrival on the ME scene is difficult do understand, indeed. All he did was beat a guy that no one had seen before on TV. However, for the people watching since DoN, he had a stellar match with Cody that immediately caught people's attention and put him on the map. On the next shows he kept on getting W's.

There is a fair criticism to be made about AEW using pre-TV events to build their feuds/characters but never showing them on TV. But for the people who's been watching since DoN, Darby getting a televised tittle shot did not feel out of place.

However it must be said that he is not being sold as a fixture in the ME scene. He'll be back to the mid card where he still has a lot of growing to do.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I think he’s great. Really enjoyed the match. He’s not a permanent main eventer, but popping up from the mid card from time to time is fine.


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

looper007 said:


> And we back to this "he's too small, give me big sweaty muscle man" day today.
> 
> I saw a recent picture of Allin, the fucker is jacked. I loved to see most of these jokers taking pot shots at him to put their pictures up and let's see them put him to shame. I bet half of them are skinny nerds lol.
> 
> Allin was given a great rub, that's how you build the talent and new stars. You give them matches with the top stars. Allin came out of that Jericho match looking greater then before.


Are you an AEW bot? Sure seems like it, I guess AEW can do nothing wrong. My bad for criticizing a “perfect company”


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> He’s not ? Looks like he’s in the elite group.....I know AEW wants to give people a chance but if you wanna be taken seriously you can’t have scrubs like this in the main event. It was a joke how it looked like he would still beat Jericho with his hands taped :lol Havoc needs to be established in the main event scene not this guy. Between this and goof ball Marco Stunt competing with the Lucha Bro’s. AEW still has a lot of work to do.


I agree with pretty much everything you've said but......Havok in Main Event? C'mon man, that might even be worse. And yes I've seen his Indy Stuff. I think he's an overall better worker (but barely) but he's still a twink.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Jobbing to Jericho once on a tv show doesnt mean you are in the freaking g main event scene.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

You're so used to WWE booking. You remember when hurricane faced rock that was this. Stop being so shallow.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

I guess that Hirooki Goto is a main eventer as well.



BrahmaBull247 said:


> Are you an AEW bot? Sure seems like it, I guess AEW can do nothing wrong. My bad for criticizing a “perfect company”


*>Gets called out for stupidity*
"We Can'tT CrItIqUe MuH AeW !!!!

:eyeroll


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

patpat said:


> Jobbing to Jericho once on a tv show doesnt mean you are in the freaking g main event scene.


Jobbing ? Jericho needed Hager’s help to beat him :lol


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Jobbing ? Jericho needed Hager’s help to beat him :lol


Because that's what a heel does. Get heat for him and his faction.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I dunno. I like him and I think he has a lot of potential.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

He rode into it on his skateboard


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A "nerd." The guy who is banging Priscilla Kelly is a nerd? OK.

I mean my God can we please stop using words like "geek" or "nerds" for wrestlers that might be undersized or whatever, because it's honestly the saddest thing I see as a wrestling fan.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> SayWhatAgain! said:
> 
> 
> > He's not.
> ...


He’s not. They are trying to get the win loss ting over. That’s all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

He flew into it on a magical pegasus, with both arms tied behind his back


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Are you an AEW bot? Sure seems like it, I guess AEW can do nothing wrong. My bad for criticizing a “perfect company”


So somebody disagreeing with you (and there are many) is a AEW bot? Sure, ok. You people are worse than what you accuse the AEW fans of. Nobody is saying the company is perfect. But plenty of posters have tried to explain why this wasn’t a bad move. You don’t want to listen to any of it, that’s on you. 

I’m so fucking sick of this “I don’t like this guy so it’s wrong” bullshit. Ditto AEW’s fans being demeaned because god forbid they actually like what the company is doing.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> So somebody disagreeing with you (and there are many) is a AEW bot? Sure, ok. You people are worse than what you accuse the AEW fans of. Nobody is saying the company is perfect. But plenty of posters have tried to explain why this wasn’t a bad move. You don’t want to listen to any of it, that’s on you.
> 
> I’m so fucking sick of this “I don’t like this guy so it’s wrong” bullshit. Ditto AEW’s fans being demeaned because god forbid they actually like what the company is doing.


It's quite hilarious to see WWE fans in here saying "THIS IS WHAT AEW DOES THAT IS BAD!"

AEW fan disagrees because they think that is good.

"YOU'RE A STUPID AEW MARK!!"

Rinse, repeat.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MrEvans said:


> It's quite hilarious to see WWE fans in here saying "THIS IS WHAT AEW DOES THAT IS BAD!"
> 
> AEW fan disagrees because they think that is good.
> 
> ...


Well, its because they are used to a more sophisticated product than us lowly outlaw mudshow geek marks


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Darby Allin's matches have lost viewers two weeks in a row (his only two appearances on Dynamite.) This time it was a main event world title match against Jericho.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

MrEvans said:


> Reggie Dunlop said:
> 
> 
> > So somebody disagreeing with you (and there are many) is a AEW bot? Sure, ok. You people are worse than what you accuse the AEW fans of. Nobody is saying the company is perfect. But plenty of posters have tried to explain why this wasn’t a bad move. You don’t want to listen to any of it, that’s on you.
> ...


the sad thing is they don’t realise they’ve been programmed by WWE WCW etc to think this way. 

“Darby shouldn’t be in main event because he’s too small and it doesn’t look believable”

My guy you are watching PRO WRESTLING. THIS SHIT AINT REAL. 

Not only that, but who has the big guy fetish? Vince McMahon. I feel like these negative Nancy’s have originated from Vinces grapefruit.

Like these dummies will happily watch a grown man running around in spandex shooting spider webs from his arms, but god forbid a small man enter a wrestling ring to entertain people :lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> the sad thing is they don’t realise they’ve been programmed by WWE WCW etc to think this way.
> 
> “Darby shouldn’t be in main event because he’s too small and it doesn’t look believable”
> 
> ...


Which is ironic, as Spider-man was a midget geek against BONESAW!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, its because they are used to a more sophisticated product than us lowly outlaw mudshow geek marks


Damn, I forgot about this. Explains everything. :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This is clearly just a subplot for Jericho Vs Cody, not sure what's hard to understand about that. They obviously have plans to use Darby as a credible wrestler on the show that's why they protected him as well as to put heat on the inner circle.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

First off hes not in the main event scene but got one shot. Second not everyone is going to like colder dark sorta skater goth and skull face paint kinda characters. Each to ones own but the fact os plenty of people do. Thats all the matters


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

He's not in the main event. I'd compare that match to this one






Just to give a youngster some shine. Jeff Hardy didn't win the WWE championship until like 5 years after this match. Darbs is 26

People think I hate Darby Allin because I want him to GAIN WEIGHT. Allin is actually one of my favorite rising stars in the industry. I still think that when it comes to bigger opponents like Jericho, he looks way too small, unthreatening and his offense just doesn't look believable. I just. don't. buy it. And Y2J is just a burly cruiserweight, he's not even big by wrestling standards. He doesn't have to look that small. He doesn't need steroids. Just eat a bit


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow, I thought even the haters would've saw that match as a star maker performance. Am I overstating it? I thought with the way the fans rallied behind him, he became AEW's top babyface besides Cody.

(I think a lot of Cody's overness is meta, from him going against WWE and making AEW happen, not because of his charisma or wrestling skill)


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Wow, I thought even the haters would've saw that match as a star maker performance. Am I overstating it? I thought with the way the fans rallied behind him, he became AEW's top babyface besides Cody.
> 
> (I think a lot of Cody's overness is meta, from him going against WWE and making AEW happen, not because of his charisma or wrestling skill)


 Cody's overness is a lot of crowd noise because he is seen and presented as an actual executive. 
In Merch sales for example he is still nowhere near Jericho omega Moxley or the jurassic express. 
He is also in the "jobber" spot as the first guy who fight the newly crown champion on PPV. That one guy always lose 
Cody = lower main eventer/upper midcard.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd watch Darby over Rollins 10/10 times.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> He's not in the main event. I'd compare that match to this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know going into this match, Taker vs. Hardy from 2002 was exactly what I was thinking this would be. It's not Jeff's biggest match ever, but it was the match where you firs thought "huh, maybe Jeff has main event potential", which later be proven true. It's a match that even 17 years later we still talk about.

Unfortunately I can't say the same was accomplished with Darby and Jericho. My opinion only of course, but for a street fight I thought it was rather tame and I can't see this being a match or moment people will talk about years later. Allin certainly got a good spotlight, but I can't say this match "made him" or "made him a star" or anything like I've been hearing.

It was a good match with a good visual of Darby's hands behind his back, but not quite the spectacle I think people were talking about.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> You know going into this match, Taker vs. Hardy from 2002 was exactly what I was thinking this would be. It's not Jeff's biggest match ever, but it was the match where you firs thought "huh, maybe Jeff has main event potential", which later be proven true. It's a match that even 17 years later we still talk about.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't say the same was accomplished with Darby and Jericho. My opinion only of course, but for a street fight I thought it was rather tame and I can't see this being a match or moment people will talk about years later. Allin certainly got a good spotlight, but I can't say this match "made him" or "made him a star" or anything like I've been hearing.
> 
> It was a good match with a good visual of Darby's hands behind his back, but not quite the spectacle I think people were talking about.


Agreed - i thought it would be better

IMO, Jericho was a tad sloppy this match - which was the problem

Good match, but not star making by any means - still think Darby has all the potential


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It's simple, he's charismatic, has a good look, carries himself like a star, and many people like the whole "lunatic who gets off on pain" thing in-general. And he looked like a total badass against Jericho. Also when a guy like Rey Mysterio is one of the most beloved wrestlers ever, it should be obvious that most fans don't give a shit about size as the be all end all.

He's still needs built up more before a potential world title run I think. But if AEW introduces a midcard title, Darby had better be the first champ.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

They have a serious problem. Chris Jericho is 5'9, maybe even 5'8 now. Jericho wears elevator boots so stacked that he has to seriously tape his legs all the way up to his knees, to stop going over his ankle. He's not a big man, and when wrestling was popular that was obvious when he was standing next to 'regular sized' wrestlers like HHH/Austin.

Now look at that child wrestling Jericho. Allin is five foot nothing. Another one is 'Pac', his whole attitude just screams shoot Small Man Syndrome. You see guys like that in the gym all the time.

They didn't do the AEM (All Elite Midgets) reputation any favors this week. Some of these guys can't even move the ring ropes.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Stick a needle up his arse he's too small.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

roadkill_ said:


> They have a serious problem. Chris Jericho is 5'9, maybe even 5'8 now. Jericho wears elevator boots so stacked that he has to seriously tape his legs all the way up to his knees, to stop going over his ankle. He's not a big man, and when wrestling was popular that was obvious when he was standing next to 'regular sized' wrestlers like HHH/Austin.
> 
> Now look at that child wrestling Jericho. Allin is five foot nothing. Another one is 'Pac', his whole attitude just screams shoot Small Man Syndrome. You see guys like that in the gym all the time.
> 
> They didn't do the AEM (All Elite Midgets) reputation any favors this week. Some of these guys can't even move the ring ropes.


i laughed at small man syndrome 


The thing is we have all been conditioned to think bigger = better due to Vinces body builder fetish. 

It’s a shame really. Some really talented people have been short. From Eddie guerrero to Daniel Bryan. 


Hell, Darby Allin is the same height as Eddie. And before you say Eddie was world champ material, that was 20 years into his career. Darby Allin is nowhere near that time in his career. Let’s see the guy develop first before we start making up scenarios in our head where Darby Allin is in the main event picture


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

roadkill_ said:


> They have a serious problem. Chris Jericho is 5'9, maybe even 5'8 now. Jericho wears elevator boots so stacked that he has to seriously tape his legs all the way up to his knees, to stop going over his ankle. He's not a big man, and when wrestling was popular that was obvious when he was standing next to 'regular sized' wrestlers like HHH/Austin.
> 
> Now look at that child wrestling Jericho. Allin is five foot nothing. Another one is 'Pac', his whole attitude just screams shoot Small Man Syndrome. You see guys like that in the gym all the time.
> 
> They didn't do the AEM (All Elite Midgets) reputation any favors this week. Some of these guys can't even move the ring ropes.


Nash is that you?.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Midgets are killing the biz, brother.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah for as much as some fans complain about Vince, he sees to have successfully brainwashed them into only seeing one look at "top star material."


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe because kids are buying his merchandise and the women love him and he gets cheered


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe Marko Stunt should main event, he had highest ratings 
:lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

He’s not in the main event scene. He just main evented the last show to give him an opportunity. For exposure


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

"Small man syndrome" is a great gimmick for a show about dude's fighting. Don't go after PAC, he's stacked. He's a short stack but he's thick as hell and corded

Darby Allin may be the same height as Eddie but he's nowhere near built enough. 

I think there's a reasonable middle point between getting on steroids and being super skinny and childlike. 

Everyone wants to go to the far end of the spectrum either acting like wrestlers should never care about looks ever or acting like every wrestler needs to be on roids. 

Neither is true

I think a good look for Allin would be something like James McAvoy in Split, I don't think he needs to be Eddie roided but I do think he could stand to gain weight


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The bottom line is this past Tuesday, Darby Allin became a STAR. So many more eyes on him now thanks to a hell of a performance against the GOAT himself Chris Jericho. I am loving how AEW is approaching building the stars of tomorrow already.*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

It's like a bunch of newbs or trolls that don't know anything are making threads now. This is how you put spotlight on a new roster, I didn't know Darby, I saw one little match of him and that's it, next thing he's #1 contender and he's facing Jericho, he attacks him in the main event, sends a message, hypes up the crowd, and then take the world champion to his limits and lose. Congratulation kid now new viewers know your name, one more relevant name on the roster to carry the mid-card.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

It really doesn’t help that Darby Allin as a person is an unlikeable douchebag who has openly stated he is only in wrestling to get name recognition so he can quit and make shitty low budget movies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

I guess that makes The Rock a douchebag too.


----------



## Dinocorp (Dec 18, 2012)

Were threads on this forum as shit as this one in 93’ when Raw was 3 weeks in? 

Just wondering... I wasn’t a member then.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Dinocorp said:


> Were threads on this forum as shit as this one in 93’ when Raw was 3 weeks in?
> 
> Just wondering... I wasn’t a member then.


Um, RAW was a new show, not a brand new promotion. WWF/E was HUGE amd bigger than anything pro-wrestling has ever done before or since in the mid-late 80's. The only things that get considerable mention were WCW in the mid 90's and the WWF Attitude Era. WWF was in decline when RAW started, but they were still far and away the biggest wrestling company.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's like a bunch of newbs or trolls that don't know anything are making threads now. This is how you put spotlight on a new roster, I didn't know Darby, I saw one little match of him and that's it, next thing he's #1 contender and he's facing Jericho, he attacks him in the main event, sends a message, hypes up the crowd, and then take the world champion to his limits and lose. Congratulation kid now new viewers know your name, one more relevant name on the roster to carry the mid-card.


Perfectly stated. This match was exactly this; nothing more, nothing less. They obviously thought highly of him given the draw with Cody, which I thought gave him more shine than then Jericho match. The fans bought in during the Cody match and at FFTF he had one of the biggest reactions at the show.


----------



## BigRedCheese89 (Oct 20, 2019)

I feel like AEW will never make some fans happy. If they came out of the gate and put belts on Cody, The Bucks, Kenny, Or Page people would have given them so much shit. 

They come out and put new talent over and still people get pissy. Damned if you do damned if you don’t.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

As long as he doesn't get skyrocketed into the main event this soon then it's not THAT big of a deal but I still don't think he should've had the shot but at the same time they did build someone up and that needs to be done with this promotion. I think they could have done it a bit differently (with a mid card title for instance) but all is not lost. We'll see how the guy does in the future and how the paying fans will react to him.


----------



## OmegaMark (Oct 2, 2019)

Darby Allin in a nutshell:



5'6", 150 lb.
Little to no personality.
Severely lacking in "it" factor.
Absolutely zero star appeal.
Dime-a-dozen indiec worker living off of one (extremely reckless) move.

The fact that AEW management picked *this guy* to (try to) give a rub to tells me they have no idea what they're doing.

Whoever's making the push decisions needs to step aside and let J.R. handle things. His face may be crooked, but he has a proven track record of finding star talent.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OmegaMark said:


> Darby Allin in a nutshell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rather than waste my time and everyone else’s addressing this one point at a time, this pretty well covers it:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


>


I was wondering if there was anybody on this forum who didn’t have that guy on ignore 

You’re a better man than me Reg


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

he's not necessarily "in the ME scene". it's too early yet to tell if they see him that way, as a long term success story.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

I have to admit, one of my favourite things about being a fan of AEW right now is all the dissatisfied WWE marks trying to criticise the product as if they were looking through Vince's eyes, without realising that a huge reason for AEW's success is doing it differently than Vince. It's so much fucking fun watching all the bitching and crying because it's not just the same thing and they're all wishing it was exactly the same as WWE but with wrestlers they love getting pushed. :lol


----------



## OmegaMark (Oct 2, 2019)

RavishingRickRules said:


> I have to admit, one of my favourite things about being a fan of AEW right now is all the dissatisfied WWE marks trying to criticise the product as if they were looking through Vince's eyes, without realising that a huge reason for AEW's success is doing it differently than Vince. It's so much fucking fun watching all the bitching and crying because it's not just the same thing and they're all wishing it was exactly the same as WWE but with wrestlers they love getting pushed. :lol


You've got it exactly backwards, young lady. AEW's problem isn't that they're not like current WWE, it's that they're *exactly* like current WWE.

What's AEW's biggest problems?



A product that's too in-ring focused.
A product that's lacking in storylines and characters.
A product that pushes too many low-charisma, undersized indie talents.
A completely unremarkable, uneventful product.


What's been WWE's biggest problems for the past decade?



A product that's too in-ring focused.
A product that's lacking in storylines and characters.
A product that pushes too many low-charisma, undersized indie talents.
A completely unremarkable, uneventful product.


We need to stop pretending that it's 1999 and WWE is still a sports entertainment-themed product. It's not. It's an indie-riffic snoozefest -- *exactly like AEW.*

We wanted an alternative. Instead, AEW has given as the same old you-know-what. And that's why the ratings are plummeting week to week.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I was wondering if there was anybody on this forum who didn’t have that guy on ignore
> 
> You’re a better man than me Reg


Every once in awhile one slips by. This one shouldn’t take too long to catch up with his friends. :lol


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

OmegaMark said:


> You've got it exactly backwards, young lady. AEW's problem isn't that they're not like current WWE, it's that they're *exactly* like current WWE.
> 
> What's AEW's biggest problems?
> 
> ...


Who the fuck you calling young lady? Try the petty insults elsewhere, child, won't get you anywhere with me. We wanted an alternative, we got one. It's only you bitter size marks crying into your keyboards every day because AEW isn't made by the same kind of fan as you. Sucks to be you because I think it's fucking great tbh.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I actually like Darby Allin.

In a world where too many wrestlers are mind-numbingly boring, he is very engaging and entertaining. 

I also think his goth, horror, spooky persona is very unique and engaging as well. 

He moves well in the ring and has some signature moves that are very unique, like the coffin drop. 

At the end of the day, I'd much rather have an entertaining wrestler than a guy may be a bit bigger, but is boring beyond belief.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Who the fuck you calling young lady? Try the petty insults elsewhere, child, won't get you anywhere with me. We wanted an alternative, we got one. It's only you bitter size marks crying into your keyboards every day because AEW isn't made by the same kind of fan as you. Sucks to be you because I think it's fucking great tbh.


You’re not alone, ma’am. :lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> You’re not alone, ma’am. :lmao


That lady is right about everything she’s saying


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

OmegaMark is a false flagger secondary account from some troll on this forum. Use the ignore list folks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

V-Trigger said:


> OmegaMark is a false flagger secondary account from some troll on this forum. *Use the ignore list folks.*


I just banned him, so that won't be necessary.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chrome said:


> I just banned him, so that won't be necessary.


The hero we deserve :lenny


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Seriously, I'm not female.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Because he's unique and cool & different looking?

I don't understand the Darby body bashing and I'm usually a critic. He might be lean but at least he has an athletic physique.
He is quite ripped too. Finn is way more shredded but they're both very lean guys - not juice heads. 

I can suspend my belief and accept 'athletic' looking guys in the main event/top scene.

He's over with the fans too. Why wouldn't you spotlight your fan favourites?


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Not a fan of Darby, but I found his match with Jericho to be entertaining enough for the main event of the show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Seriously, I'm not female.


Of course milady *wink* *wink*


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Of course milady *wink* *wink*


Yeah, you really don't know me well enough for jokes like that.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I mean... OP's not wrong about the ring attire... he might be wrong about everything else... but he's not wrong about the ring attire.

:justsayin


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Just realized the OP of this thread was another rejoiner. Guess we can close this one up.


----------

